# Different poops all of a sudden....with slimy texture??



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me just preface this by saying, Marley is about 14 months old, and has only had an accident in the house the first day we had him home. He has been sleeping out of his cage for about 6 months and has been very good with it. I also made a vet appointment for this just incase, but i'm hoping someone could help me with what this could possibly be.

Last night, approx 3 am:
I'm an incredibly light sleeper (thank god) and heard a noise and then heard marley doing something. So i sprang out of bed and to my surprise, i saw two piles of semi-soft poop....on the cusp of being diarrhea(sp?) 
Immediately took him outside,then put him in the cage while we cleaned everything up. I took him out even later than i normally do last night, around 11pm. So i was ever more shocked when i saw this. 

Then on our morning walk just before, he pooped (which was a lot more firm) and wrapped around one of the poops was what looked like raw egg whites. That was the consistency and the color. We give him a raw egg with his meal about 3-4 times a week. He had one yesterday morning.

so far the only food to truly agree with him has been TOTW. he started on the ocean flavor and is now on a lamb one. he switched to the lamb about 2 weeks ago. 

He has been eating fine, and drinking fine....although he could stand to drink a little more water.

I tried to not leave any info out, my main concern is that weird poop from this morning. I saved it in a ziploc for the vet.

Any help is sooo welcomed, thanks everyone!
-Jackie


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The mucous in the stool means his stomach is upset/irritated. This does not automatically mean he needs to see a vet. The question is what upset his tummy--was it something he ate? Was there an environment change--travel, storms, etc--that might stress him out. 

If you are concerned, withhold his normal food and feed him some wet rice for his next meal--see if that firms things back up.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been racking my brain about something he could have ate. The only thing he could have gotten into is if a bug was crawling out of the wood-works. We dont have really anything in our apartment because we've been planning to move for a while now, so no need to decorate here or buy fun trickets....all he has to get to is furniture legs. 
Thank you for the wet rice suggestion. I will do that, unfornunately he literally just got done eating his kibble, but i can do rice for dinner


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

The first thing to do if your dog has abnormal stools that worry you is to have the dog skip his/her next meal. Sometimes their system just needs a bit of time to recover from whatever stressed them.

Then when you do feed, go to rice.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

okay very good to know. So should i call the vet and cancel? see how it goes for the next day or two, then if need be, reschedule?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My bitch had something very similar after eating an apple core. I restricted her to her food only and it all cleared up very quickly.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> okay very good to know. So should i call the vet and cancel? see how it goes for the next day or two, then if need be, reschedule?


Depends on your disposable income.  

It's very unlikely that I'd take a dog in for this--but that does not mean that I am recommending that you shouldn't.... Do what will make you feel the most comfortable--you're the one who knows his history, what his "normal" is, and whether he seems "off" now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When was the last time he had a stool sample checked? If it wasn't recent I would take in a fresh sample to the vet. Also, you mentioned that TOTW is the only food he can tolerate--has he had digestive problems before? 

Regarding the bland diet: You need a protein in there too. Does he do ok on grains? If so then you can overcook rice (I use brown because it has nutrients in it, as opposed to white which doesn't) but you can also use oatmeal. I also boil chicken breast and mix in a little canned pumpkin or sometimes I do scrambled eggs with the overcooked grain. 

If you don't already have him on one I would put him on a good probiotic (the refrigerated kind). That will help his gut heal up and hopefully also protect from further problems.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> When was the last time he had a stool sample checked? If it wasn't recent I would take in a fresh sample to the vet. Also, you mentioned that TOTW is the only food he can tolerate--has he had digestive problems before?
> 
> Regarding the bland diet: You need a protein in there too. Does he do ok on grains? If so then you can overcook rice (I use brown because it has nutrients in it, as opposed to white which doesn't) but you can also use oatmeal. I also boil chicken breast and mix in a little canned pumpkin or sometimes I do scrambled eggs with the overcooked grain.


we started with orijen and acana=runny stools. then wellness CORE= constant gooey eye boogers. we have been on TOTW for about 2 months and this has worked so far. We feed him a raw meal 1-2 times a week. Which always has great stools after that for about a day.
I have brown rice here so i will use that, as well as boiled chicken. 
We have always had him on a grain free food so this would be the first grain meal he will have. Ill watch for his reaction to it after i feed him.


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

MarleyGSD said:


> Let me just preface this by saying, Marley is about 14 months old, and has only had an accident in the house the first day we had him home. He has been sleeping out of his cage for about 6 months and has been very good with it. I also made a vet appointment for this just incase, but i'm hoping someone could help me with what this could possibly be.
> 
> Last night, approx 3 am:
> I'm an incredibly light sleeper (thank god) and heard a noise and then heard marley doing something. So i sprang out of bed and to my surprise, i saw two piles of semi-soft poop....on the cusp of being diarrhea(sp?)
> ...


I would not be too worried about it as im talking from experience with my Matrix! He gets that slimmy stuff once in a while and i dont even give him eggs and it's nothing but a case of bad stomach, either a little stressed or too excited! if it continues for more then a couple of times, just like somebody mentioned before me, skip one of the meals so his stomach can settle! a lot of GSD's have an incredibly sensitive stomach for as big and strong as they are, but they are still the best ! you could also give him some plain brown rice as that usually helps! good luck


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

djvectrex said:


> you could also give him some plain brown rice as that usually helps! good luck


Thanks! I was actually just coming on to post back into this thread. 

So I've been giving Marley boiled brown rice and chicken for the last day....do i transition his kibble back in slowly like i would if i was changing foods, or do you switch backright away? My guess was transition but i figured i'd ask someone.

*He is doing better btw!!!*


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

i usually just give him the meal if i skip one, no transition because it's just a little slimmy poop, unless he gets watery diarrhea then you can slowly trasition with a mix of brown rice and the kibble! about taking him to the vet, in the beginning when something new happens you can take him to the vet just to make u feel better and learn what the vet thinks it is and so you know what to do next time! as he grows you'll learn and understand him better and be able to expect certain reaction! in general, as long as he's active, drinks water, has appetite and energetic, those are signs he's doing well! good luck


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that he's doing better! Yes, transition gradually back to kibble. You could add a tablespoon of pumpkin to the kibble for a few days too.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks very much everyone. Appreciate all the input... 
I've gotta say, mucousy poops BLECHHH SO glad that's over!


----------

